# Occlusion Training?



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

I love it...anyone else ever try it?



> Occlusive Training
> 
> We've all seen guys in the gym doing things wrong. Only going halfway to parallel in squats, making a dead-lift look like a morning glory, or doing any other "stupid" thing that goes against what we've been told is the right way to do things has us pointing and laughing. However, every once in a while a weird method of training that most people scoff at actually begins to show proof of its effectiveness. This "new" and very odd looking style of training is called Occlusion training, and it has an amazing amount of scientific data to back up its claims.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Recently went to Europe's leading Sports Medicine conference, and Occlusion Training is a real hot topic right now! Haven't given it a go myself yet, but will definitely be incorporating it into my routine soon. It's all summed up pretty well in this publication: www.abcbodybuilding.com/ABCocclusionpaper.pdf.

Think there's a strong case for a couple of quick occluded leg sets at the end of every workout to cause a massive surge in Growth Hormone systemically, benefiting whatever muscle group has been worked as the focus for that session. A regular workout causes a spike in GH of 100%, occlussion training of the big leg muscles has been shown to spike up to 300%!

I think it's one of those "crazy ideas" that will become commonplace with time. Let's lead the revolution


----------

